# can i lift my sentra up off the ground a few inches?



## nmz787 (Aug 31, 2005)

i have a 92 b13 xe sentra, it is slowly dying... the sheet metal is not so nice, and the drivetrain has 298k on it, now my tranny is popping out of 5th. for fun, hypothetically, could i lift the body up a few inches. 

i was thinking of lifting it, then sawing off the sheet metal from the rear doors all the way back, making a setra-el-camino deal. nissan sentra pickup, or something.

just wondering.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

nmz787 said:


> i have a 92 b13 xe sentra, it is slowly dying... the sheet metal is not so nice, and the drivetrain has 298k on it, now my tranny is popping out of 5th. for fun, hypothetically, could i lift the body up a few inches.
> 
> i was thinking of lifting it, then sawing off the sheet metal from the rear doors all the way back, making a setra-el-camino deal. nissan sentra pickup, or something.
> 
> just wondering.


hahahah you're insane.. .. for that you have to do some research .. look for springs that are the same diameter of the ones you have on right now.. and just throw them on.. !


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

a larger wheel/tire combo will also put you up a inch or so.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

On the back of some import mag a friend show'd me , some guy converted his CRX into a pickup style like you idea....

As far as lifting it ....either what you wanna do, or larger tires/rim combo should do it ......

good luck, and if you decide to do the conversion, definatley post some pics, I would love to see that.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Or you can leave the stock springs in and make some spacers for the top of the struts. You'll need longer studs at the top mounts however.

Camber will go positive, not the best thing for handling, and front and rear toe will be out a mile. But it can be done.

Bob


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

RallyBob said:


> Or you can leave the stock springs in and make some spacers for the top of the struts. You'll need longer studs at the top mounts however.
> 
> Camber will go positive, not the best thing for handling, and front and rear toe will be out a mile. But it can be done.
> 
> Bob


oh hell yeah.. you will never ever EVER get an alignment on this thing.. but i dont think you care much! lol.. dude.. you need to do it and post pictures ...!


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Bigfoot Sentra*

I'm picturing a B13 monster-truck car-crusher... only problem is, it's probably not heavy enough to crush another car 

Would be cool to see though.


----------

